# real estate stumper



## palomalou

As I study the real estate listings, repeatedly I read, "porta d'ingressa blindata." English seems to be " armored door." What is this, and why is it needed/desired? Thanks!


----------



## GeordieBorn

Italians have a thing about doors.... A bit like a status symbol, I would not read too much into it.


----------



## NickZ

It's a security door. The cheaper ones are little more a metal door. The higher end models are the types used by banks. In between you have the common class 3 used on many homes.

The door is metal with a lock that slides into the wall masonry. It takes a determined thief to bother with one.


----------



## palomalou

NickZ said:


> It's a security door. The cheaper ones are little more a metal door. The higher end models are the types used by banks. In between you have the common class 3 used on many homes.
> 
> The door is metal with a lock that slides into the wall masonry. It takes a determined thief to bother with one.


Ah, many thanks, Nick! Sounds like a good thing to have in general.


----------



## NickZ

It doesn't hurt but if somebody wants in they'll find a different way in.


----------



## GeordieBorn

If it is safety you are concerned about, then a lot depends on where you are looking to be. Where we were we felt very safe, but there were a few problems now and then around the area, mostly in summer.


----------



## PauloPievese

*Bolting*

Where I stayed in Siena operating the lock engaged a series of small bolts up and down the side of the door. Of course it was a glass door so I always wondered at its effectiveness.

:flypig:


----------



## NickZ

There are some porta blindata with a bit of glass but the common ones are just plain metal that you can put a decorative panel on.

Go to a website like that of leroy Merlin to take a look

https://www.leroymerlin.it/ricerca?q=blindata

Those doors look more or less the same under the decorative panel.


----------



## palomalou

Yes, thanks. They can get quite pricey--no wonder they are mentioned in the ads!
I feel quite safe at home in NYC with a doorman 16 hours,day, metal door with double lock, no private outdoor space, no fire escape on the 5th floor! No one is getting into the apartment when we are here! If we did move to Italy, I would love to have a terrace, but some of them do seem quite unsafe, though jalosie seem to be pretty good. A friend lived on the first floor in Berlin with jalosie for a long time perfectly fine. When I lived in Germany I didn't have them but wished I did.
OTOH, when we lived in the burbs for 25 years I seldom slept well because I could have broken into any of our houses. It seemed as if the only comfort was the relative lack of crime.
Bologna stats seem pretty close to NYC on that score. Also considering Venice, Verona, and possibly Trieste. Any personal experiences/advice welcome!


----------



## NickZ

Those prices are just the door. You need to add shipping and usually two guys to install it. That can almost double the price.

Venice if you mean the historic city is relatively safe. Very quiet at night when the tourist daytrippers have left.

In general it's more a worry about opportunistic crime. Some areas are worse than others but that's not town specific it's the neighbourhood


----------



## palomalou

PauloPievese said:


> Where I stayed in Siena operating the lock engaged a series of small bolts up and down the side of the door. Of course it was a glass door so I always wondered at its effectiveness.
> 
> :flypig:


Aeeeee! Yes, I had a door with a large glass window (like, 50% of door size) in in it in a house we owned. Hated it! Everyone said, "Oh, what a pretty door!" and I thought "What a lame-brained door!" futhermore, any time one went from the bedroom to the kitchen, one had to pass the door, thus visible to anyone passing by.


----------



## Italia-Mx

GeordieBorn said:


> Italians have a thing about doors.... A bit like a status symbol, I would not read too much into it.


I don't agree with your comment. I have the porta blindata at my place (for security) as does every flat in my building as did every flat in the buildings I lived in prior to purchasing, as do all of the flats in the building where my doctor has his practice as does every flat in the buildings of my relatives and friends. There is such a thing in Italy called a building Administrator. His is an elected position and he advises every new owner, tenant of the rules regarding the type of door required for each unit as mandated by the municipality.


----------



## palomalou

Italia-Mx said:


> I don't agree with your comment. I have the porta blindata at my place (for security) as does every flat in my building as did every flat in the buildings I lived in prior to purchasing, as do all of the flats in the building where my doctor has his practice as does every flat in the buildings of my relatives and friends. There is such a thing in Italy called a building Administrator. His is an elected position and he advises every new owner, tenant of the rules regarding the type of door required for each unit as mandated by the municipality.


So if one is a tenant, one could be told to replace the door with a different sort? Is he like the president of the condo board? (Ha! I am presently president of our condo board and we have to get a new roof )


----------



## Italia-Mx

palomalou said:


> So if one is a tenant, one could be told to replace the door with a different sort? Is he like the president of the condo board? (Ha! I am presently president of our condo board and we have to get a new roof )


Hi, yes, you're on the right track. For a tenant situation, hopefully, the owners will have kept the property suitable for tenants and in compliance with the rules.


----------



## GeordieBorn

Yep, but you live in such an area that they are likely needed IM


----------



## AnnekeH

The main reason for replacement is usually the problems you face with your old door. If you have to choose a front door, you can consider armored doors that can protect you from intrusions and intrusion attempts.


----------



## palomalou

I still remain bemused that people in Italy find them necessary, since Italy is supposed to be so much safer than (gasp) New York City, where nobody has them.


----------



## NickZ

The punishments for b&e or even squatting in a house are so low that it's up to you to protect yourself. Doors,window grates and alarms are far more important than you would expect. 

Imagine going on a short vacation and coming back to find a family squatting in your apartment? Then being told by the police they can't do anything. Best part? You're paying the utilities.


----------



## GeordieBorn

You must have lived in some bad areas Nick Never heard of any such problems as squatting in the areas we have been. But there have certainly been a few exceptions, friends have been broken into twice, with one further attempt. There were 2 in summer which I think were opportune on a whim. The other, in winter, they oddly enough only broke the shutter and glass in the door, perhaps disturbed. This was a few years ago and I've not heard of anything since.


----------



## NickZ

It's not so much bad neigbourhoods.

The rural homes many here seem to want are really vacation properties for many Italians. The thieves know that and take advantage. The risk of getting caught in the act is fairly low.

OTOH the squatting is more a city apartment thing. The squatters aren't the types you would commute from the countryside


----------

